# Fishing Partner - Pensacola Area



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not going to apologize if this is sappy, or whatever...it is what it is.

Earlier this year I lost the last of my true fishing buddies.

I thought I would be OK fishing solo most of the time, but I really do miss having someone to share my time with on the water. 

My wife and I are empty-nesters, but I haven't retired yet. So, that means that I can pretty much fish any afternoon or evening during the week and my weekends are only limited by weather conditions. I try and fish 50 trips per year and know the waters of the Pensacola very well, as I've been fishing this area since 2007.

Tried joining the local fly fishing club to maybe find someone; but, that club "scene" just wasn't for me.

I enjoy fly and light tackle angling primarily - 6/10 fly casting ability, tie most of my own flies, build most of my own rods. Primarily enjoy drifting/poling/trolling a flat, but will consider fishing structure or a quick run offshore if the opportunity is there. 

I run a 2000 Hewes Bayfisher/Redfisher that is meticulously maintained. Prefer to push away from the ramp before daylight and stay out most days until lunch - or whenever the fish tell us to go home.

Biggest Cons: I have what's been called "resting bitch face" (so people tend to think I'm unhappy, or mad, or both), I cuss profusely, and don't like drinking alcohol while fishing (a beer or nice cocktail on the way back to the ramp or with lunch is a well deserved treat, but do not want to spend the entire day getting s-faced).

If anyone out there is in the same situation, holler at me.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Dang, sorry to hear that man. I have the worst time finding _actual_ fishing buddies as well. Have plenty of people that love talking about going & say they want to get invited more often, but when I offer to take them out I get crickets. I'm up to seven people now that I've asked to come tarpon fishing with me tonight & can't get anyone to go. Nuts. 

I'd love to get out with you sometime, although we fish very different hours it seems. I work during the day so 90% of my trips are night trips. Usually get out three times a week on average. Would like to learn more of the early morning flats scene, just a bit limited on what mornings I can go.


----------



## Oh_Boy_T (12 mo ago)

Awww man… I would definitely be down for this offer if I lived back home in P-cola! Never got the chance to experience any type of fishing other than fishing from shore as a kid and teenager. Moved to Jacksonville after graduating High School & became really passionate about fishing after that. Picked up fly fishing & tying my own flies with the purpose of fishing flood tides here in NE FL. (Love the floods) & haven’t put the fly rod down since. Always wanted to fly fish back home in our crystal clear waters to see what we had to offer outside the shore line. So I’m jealous of the opportunity you are giving some lucky individual(s). Good luck. Hopefully the right one comes along soon.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

I'd post this over on Pensacola Fishing Forum if you haven't already.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

TravHale said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> I'd post this over on Pensacola Fishing Forum if you haven't already.


I appreciate it, I’m on there as well. Not a lot of fly and light tackle participation there. The Microskiff crowd seems much more focused on skiffs and fishing.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

60hertz said:


> I appreciate it, I’m on there as well. Not a lot of fly and light tackle participation there. The Microskiff crowd seems much more focused on skiffs and fishing.


True, but you might find a lurker.


----------



## Dilly (Aug 18, 2021)

60hertz said:


> I'm not going to apologize if this is sappy, or whatever...it is what it is.
> 
> Earlier this year I lost the last of my true fishing buddies.
> 
> ...


It seems to be extremely hard to find avid fly fishermen in the local area. My fishing partner is moving soon, so I am also in search of a new fishing buddy. If your interested in taking some shots pm me. Unfortunately I can’t. To much of a lurker.


----------



## Rob_Hy (21 d ago)

Long time lurker, but just registered on here. I do a ton of light tackle inshore in the P-cola to Destin area. I've only been here for about 6 years, but DM me if your interested in linking up. I have a decently flexible schedule and try and spend as much time on the water as possible. There are a few other reliable guys I go with (that are actually serious anglers) and I fish out of a BullsBay 1700, not skiff but it gets pretty shallow.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd be happy to meet up and fish sometime. We live in Santa Rosa Beach on the Choctawhatchee Bay, so just down the road. Our daughter just graduated from UWF in Marine Biology, so we know the area pretty well. I was just in P'cola yesterday visiting. We fish a lot in Santa Rosa Sound and over west a little past Navarre. We just got a new East Cape EVO so it would be nice to take turns poling some. Feel free to drop me a DM if you'd like to cast some lines. Sorry for your loss.


----------

